# Отдых с пользой для лечения грыжи



## remedius (29 Ноя 2006)

Здравствуйте! 

У моей мамы грыжа в области пояницы. Очень хочется помочь ей, но как Вы сами понимаете, что это все зрая, пока она сама не захочет себе помочь. Не смотря на это, хотелось бы достать путевку в какой-нибуть оздоровительный саноторий (~3 недели).

Подскажите пожалуйста, есть ли такие санатории/курорты, помогающие людям с грыжами лучше себя чувствовать. (Душа разрывается, когда смотришь, как маму косит на один бок).  Без разницы: в России или за границей. Нужен проверянное место.

Или подскажите пожалуйста, куда можно обратиться с этим вопросом.
Спасибо.


----------



## Анатолий (16 Дек 2006)

Могу посоветовать Медицинский центр пансионата с лечением «ЗАРЯ»
Специализация опорно-двигательного аппарата, болезни нервных корешков и сплетений, периферических нервов, и многое другое. 

Находится  он:  Московская область, Ступинский район, деревня Петрово.

(246) 7-57-97 (мед. центр) 7-58-01, 7-58-14


----------



## Ell (16 Дек 2006)

Точно знаю, что в Белорусси хорошие санатории опорно-двигательные. Условия и лечение-тоже.
Вот здесь можно посмотреть о санаториях:

http://www.avelina.ru/index.php?tr=sk-belarus


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Дек 2006)

Простите, но маме надо не в санаторий, а в больницу. Обследовать, поставить диагноз, пролечить. А потом и в санаторий.
 Вопрос, где хороший стационар, чтобы обследовали и полечили.
Мои  пациенты хвалят, 10 городскую больницу в Москве. 
Если не в Москве, то в любом неврологическом отделении.
И тогда новый вопрос, что надо сделать для обследования и постановки диагноза.

В принципе нужны общие анализы крови и мочи, биохимия крови, экг-по возрасту, снимки позвоночника, томограф - по показаниям (если гнёт в сторону, то показано). Затем лечение: противосполительные, сосудистые, витаминные; физиотерапия; массаж; мануальная терапия (правильно); локальная инъекционная терапия - по показаниям (эпидуральные или инфильтрационные блокады). 

Пролечить, что бы не болело, чтобы выпрямилась, и тогда в санаторий, чтобы закрепить состояние.

А если не выпрямляется после лечения, то может нужна операция.

Есть те, кто боятся операции больше, чем боли, кривизны и инвалидности. Что же в этом случае, можно помогать симптоматически и ждать, время лечит.  До 70% таких пациентов, отказавшись от операции, постепенно находят своё положение, в котором им минимально больно, и успешно живут, главное перетерпеть боль (тут от месяца до шести)

В санатории не лечебный а восстановительный процесс (хотя в свете последнего приказа, о замене льгот, санатории всё больше превращаются в гериартрические и терапевтические отделения).

В санатории главное добиться, чтобы болело реже, меньше и короче. И главное научить, как правильно пользоваться позвоночником, а то по приезду постирает в ванной, стоя как подъемный кран и снова в больницу.

Поэтому и начинать - то можно только с этого. Спрашиваешь иногда: "Когда простреливает Вас?" Ответ: "Как постираю в ванной". Так что проще, пролечит новое обострение и отправит в санаторий, или постирать правильно, а ещё лучше в стиральной машине.

Тут, не всё о Вашей маме, простите, тут вообще о проблеме. Но всё таки, есть ли диагноз, и не надо ли в больницу?


----------



## Кронмед (16 Дек 2006)

Д-р Ступин! А Вы не считаете, что эпидуральные инъекции чреваты таким осложнением, как спайки?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Дек 2006)

Думаю, что спайки обязательно. А после операции - их больше, и поэтому вначале эпидуральная проводниковая блокада и если не поможет, то операция (чаще помогает, но не менее часто помогает инфильрационная блокада, вот она без спаек. С неё И ПРЕДЛАГАЮ НАЧИНАТЬ)


----------



## Kama (31 Янв 2007)

Всем добрый день! Это моё первое сообщение, так что не судите строго:blush200: Совсем недавно вернулся с санаторно-курортного лечения в санаторие "Малые соли", Ярославская область. 

Место заточено под лечение опорно-двигательного аппарата, мне как основное делали подводное скелетное вытяжение в минеральной воде + кучу всяких примочек. Цены более чем демократичные. Там же рядом есть "Большие соли", где есть также стационарная больница, там подороже, но и условия получше.


----------



## Ell (31 Янв 2007)

*Kama*, вот и расскажите подробно - с каким заболеванием поехали, что болело, как помогло лечение. Думаю, многим будет интересно узнать и про "кучу всяких примочек".


----------



## Kama (31 Янв 2007)

Ехал с протрузией диска L4-5 4 мм., подробнее, если интересно, могу написать завтра, посмотрев расшифровку МРТ. К сожалению, в связи с недостатком времени (да и не особо сильно припёрло) прошёл минимальный 2-недельный курс. Вошло 6 процедур вытяжения (делают через день, от 6 до 20 кг), + ванны с минеральной какой-то там особой водой, массажи всех вариантов - обычный, на гидрокровати, подводный напором воды, поясом с нагревом и вибрацией, кресло каое-то ещё было... 

Не скажу, что забыл про спину, но облегчение налицо. Теперь буду делать гимнастику, через год порекомендовали опять съездить. Но самое замечательное там - это цены!!good  При том, что это санаторий с уже давно наработанными методиками (он с 60-х годов специализируется в этой области), а не возникший из пены перестройки, цены там коммунистические. Надеюсь, это не прозвучит как реклама, если тут так не принято, модератор меня поправит. 

Если мне в Москве (ГУТА-Клиник) предложили делать ОДНО только вытяжение, притом амбулаторно, хотя общеизвестно, что после этой процедуры надо минимум два часа лежать, а потом весь день не сидеть, за 1000 руб. (т.е. пришел, вытянулся, отдал тысячу и ушел/уехал на машине, практически сведя на нет весь эффект), то там за 850 руб./сутки - одноместный номер со всеми удобствами (правда, достаточно совковый), трёхразовое неизысканное, но сытное питание, плюс в эти деньги включены ВСЕ медицинские процедуры!


----------



## Ell (31 Янв 2007)

Протрузия, понятно. А клиническая картина до и после санатория?


----------



## Alex74 (2 Фев 2007)

Кама, если не секрет - как туда добирались?
Сколько времени все это продолжалось и есть ли у вас еще какие-нибудь контакты..
Заранее спасибо))


----------



## Kama (6 Фев 2007)

Прошу прощения, что не ответил сразу, Инет глючил. Контакты (48531)33-117 и 33-149. Предоплаты не надо, бронируешь по телефону, по приезду платишь. Сайта у них нет. Сайт есть у аналогичной, более дорогой лечебницы "Большие соли" (поиск в яндексе). Но там дороже раза в три за счет более комфортных условий и сервиса. С точки зрения лечения особых различий нет. 

Добираться на своей машине несложно, я доехал за 3,5 часа. Общественным транспортом сложнее - поездом до Ярославля, потом там добраться до местного автовокзала, сесть на автобу до "Некрасовского", выйти на перекрестке (местные объяснят), там уже заберет санаторный автобус.


----------



## Alex74 (6 Фев 2007)

Принял -Благодарствую. Если все-таки собирусь выбраться - также опишу впечатления))


----------



## remedius (10 Фев 2007)

Спасибо всем большое за ответы!
ИМХО очень полезная информация.


----------



## strela (28 Июн 2007)

Огромное спасибо Kama, что поделились адресом санатория Малые Соли. Отдохнули и полечились  с мужем в начале июня. Все понравилось за исключением бытовых мелочей.


----------

